# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Phần mềm máy phun sơn CNC

## lehuutri1998

Lời đầu tiên e xin chào tất cả ae trong 4rum. E hiện tại là SV đang làm đồ án về máy phun sơn tự động. Ae nào có kinh nghiệm trong việc viết phần mềm tạo file G-code để nạp vào cho mạch BOB mach3 chạy không ạ. 
Cho e xin lời khuyên với ạ, e hoang mang qa k biết bắt đầu từ đâu do là SV cơ điện tử chưa từng học qua CAD CAM hay gì. Mong ae có thể giúp em. E hứa hậu tạ SV nghèo vài chầu cf mong ae không chê..Cảm ơn tất cả ae đã xem qua,

----------


## CKD

Bạn làm máy hay bạn viết phần mềm.
Từ việc vẽ toolpath, chuyển qua G-code, nạp vào CNC, chạy là một quá trình dài. Quan trọng là bạn làm đồ án về phần nào?

Cái ảnh của bạn post là giao diện máy phun sơn của HV, đây theo mình biết là giao điện HMI-PLC. Còn Mach3 nó có dùng chung giao diện này không thì không rỏ.
Nếu Mach3 cũng dùng chung giao diện này thì nó tự sinh G-code rồi chạy theo.

G-code dùng cho mục đích này khá là đơn giản vì chủ yếu là chạy từ điểm tới điểm.

----------

lehuutri1998

----------


## lehuutri1998

> Bạn làm máy hay bạn viết phần mềm.
> Từ việc vẽ toolpath, chuyển qua G-code, nạp vào CNC, chạy là một quá trình dài. Quan trọng là bạn làm đồ án về phần nào?
> 
> Cái ảnh của bạn post là giao diện máy phun sơn của HV, đây theo mình biết là giao điện HMI-PLC. Còn Mach3 nó có dùng chung giao diện này không thì không rỏ.
> Nếu Mach3 cũng dùng chung giao diện này thì nó tự sinh G-code rồi chạy theo.
> 
> G-code dùng cho mục đích này khá là đơn giản vì chủ yếu là chạy từ điểm tới điểm.


Hi a,e làm đồ án tốt nghiệp cơ điện tử nên phải vừa thiết kế cơ điện và làm phần điều khiển luôn ạ. Ảnh e post với mục đích tham khảo thôi ạ. Ý em là định viết C# winform một giao diện từ những thông số chiều dài x,y, bước dịch chuyển, tốc độ sơn đó..v,v,...để ra được G-code nạp vào mach3 chạy. K biết cái này có khả thi k ạ. Hay là phải dùng PLC r hiển thị lên HMI để ghi nhận các thông số đó r mới điều khiển ạ

----------


## CKD

> Hi a,e làm đồ án tốt nghiệp cơ điện tử nên phải vừa thiết kế cơ điện và làm phần điều khiển luôn ạ. Ảnh e post với mục đích tham khảo thôi ạ. Ý em là định viết C# winform một giao diện từ những thông số chiều dài x,y, bước dịch chuyển, tốc độ sơn đó..v,v,...để ra được G-code nạp vào mach3 chạy. K biết cái này có khả thi k ạ. Hay là phải dùng PLC r hiển thị lên HMI để ghi nhận các thông số đó r mới điều khiển ạ


Lập trình trên Win thế nào thì mình chịu.
Theo cái ảnh thì nó là HMI-PLC, nên nó nhận một vài thông số đầu vào, chia lưới xong dựa vào đó chạy luôn. Không cần chuyển qua G-code.
Nếu với Mach3 thì cũng nhận thông số đầu vào, chia lưới, tạo lệnh G-code, lưu thành file rồi mới nạp vào Mach3 chạy.

Những lệnh chạy này như đã nói, chỉ chạy theo điểm -> điểm nên khá đơn giản. Chỉ cần hiểu lệnh G0 và G1 là đủ. Phức tạp hơn khi sơn ở góc, cần quay đầu sơn cùng lúc với chuyển động cung tròn cũng có thể làm được.

----------


## lehuutri1998

> Lập trình trên Win thế nào thì mình chịu.
> Theo cái ảnh thì nó là HMI-PLC, nên nó nhận một vài thông số đầu vào, chia lưới xong dựa vào đó chạy luôn. Không cần chuyển qua G-code.
> Nếu với Mach3 thì cũng nhận thông số đầu vào, chia lưới, tạo lệnh G-code, lưu thành file rồi mới nạp vào Mach3 chạy.
> 
> Những lệnh chạy này như đã nói, chỉ chạy theo điểm -> điểm nên khá đơn giản. Chỉ cần hiểu lệnh G0 và G1 là đủ. Phức tạp hơn khi sơn ở góc, cần quay đầu sơn cùng lúc với chuyển động cung tròn cũng có thể làm được.


Cảm ơn a. Khi sơn mặt phẳng chỉ cần chạy theo X,Y thì dùng lệnh G0,G1 thôi đúng k ạ. Đến lúc sơn cạnh thì phải hạ trục Z xuống và xoay súng sơn. Sẵn cho e hỏi thêm là có lệnh nào để đầu súng  xoay quanh 1 trục 1 góc bất kỳ k ạ. e chưa động tới CNC bao giờ nên cũng chả biết gì. Mong a giúp đỡ những lệnh cần để e học luôn thể ạ. Mới biết đc G1,G0 thôi

----------


## CKD

Nếu là mach3 thì nó quản lý 06 trục XYZABC
Nên nó làm gì (tịnh tiến hay xoay) là do mình setup thôi.

----------

lehuutri1998

----------


## anhcos

Em cần thì liên hệ anh sẽ giúp vụ này, quay thì thêm một lệnh G0 để quay trục xoay trước khi sơn.

----------

lehuutri1998

----------


## lehuutri1998

> Em cần thì liên hệ anh sẽ giúp vụ này, quay thì thêm một lệnh G0 để quay trục xoay trước khi sơn.


K biết liên hệ với a qua đâu ạ. FB zalo hay s ạ

----------


## huyquynhbk

có sđt đấy b. alo trực tiếp cho a ấy đi b

----------

